# Administrative Request



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

In an effort to promote readability and as a courtesy for those without high-speed internet connections, we are kindly requesting that members try to constrain the size of the signature images on a voluntary basis. Please try to limit your signature picture sizes to 600 pixels wide by 100 pixels high. If you would like a signature designed/sized properly for you, please send car picture(s) via a PM to KrisL, the newest member of the Bimmerfest Team.

Bimmerfest Team


----------

